# Pollen....



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

I put a trap on for a couple hours today. They collected just under 2 ounces. An ounce an hour isnt bad is it?










Here is a link to the larger size too.....

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3561/3534998020_6ec5bf8222_b.jpg

JoeMcc


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

That pollen is absolutely beautiful :applause:


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Im trying to get a taste for it... but it's a little odd. I did mix a TBS into a half of a Sobe drink. I still had a little trouble drinking it... but it was better than just eating plain. Anyone have any other suggestions?


JoeMcc


----------



## fatscher (Apr 18, 2008)

JoeMcc said:


> I did mix a TBS into a half of a Sobe drink. I still had a little trouble drinking it... but it was better than just eating plain. Anyone have any other suggestions?


Try putting it in yogurt, or sprinkling onto a salad with Italian dressing.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Try it on your morning cereal.


----------



## purvisgs (Apr 5, 2008)

try fruit smoothies in the blender, w/ just a little bit added. Some people seem to get upset stomach if they try to down too much pollen in one setting.

(frozen oj, bananna, ice cubes) is my basic cheap-o stand-by, add other ingredients as available


----------

